

Ideas of what I should put on my domain? - raymo12345
http://wholesalelist.co.uk

======
MichaelCrawford
How to Promote Your Business on the Internet:
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/website-
promotion.htm...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/website-
promotion.html)

Put some content on your site that visitors will want to link to. It would be
helpful if that content had something to do with wholesaling but strictly
speaking it does not have to.

------
raymo12345
Any ideas would be appreicated :)

